# iPhone 8 Plus HELP(?)



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

I was wondering if this particular sub-forum (Mac) deals with iPhone issues as well? If so, would you contact me and let me know.

Thank You
*Rick*


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Thread moved to the Apple iOS sub-forum. Post your problem and we'll assist however we can.


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

RE: *Stancestans*

*Thank You* for moving my post to the correct forum! For some odd reason, I didn't notice that sub-forum when I posted(??)

*Rick*


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

I discovered an iPhone 8 Plus(and $8 and some change) in a second-hand sofa I got late last year. I've waited all this time and NO ONE has tried to contact it. After all this time, I surmise that the original owner had given up and had the phone replaced(?). Anyways, I can say that it's now my baby. I checked the specs on this phone and it's a very good phone...so, it's no wonder why I'd like to be able to use it. And here's the problem(s) The phone is screen and activated locked and I believe(?) iCloud too. I had no way of getting in and trying to find the identity of the owner. So, went on-line and checked out a few companies that claim they can unlock this phone. But, I don't know, just leery of those claims/companies. Can certain companies actually unlock this phone? Does anyone here have any suggestions/opinions/ ideas about what I can do to unlock it/be able to use it? Right now, the only thing I was able to do was a DNS bypass and that really isn't worthwhile. So would appreciate any help that would achieve making this phone "usable" to it's full potential.

Thanx;

*Rick*


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Visit https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/found-lost-or-stolen-iphone/

Believe it or not, you can't claim ownership rights on that phone. We won't help you with bypassing security. It is against forum rules. This is no different from handling stolen property. Closing thread now.


----------

